# R32 GTR Fuel Tank Wanted



## NG1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Does anyone have one of these lying about that they're willing to sell or know of someone that's selling one? Thanks

NG


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have 3 in stock if your still looking


----------



## NG1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Pls can you let me know a price? Thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

NG1 said:


> Pls can you let me know a price? Thanks


Sure, £285.22


----------

